# Coby TV model 4028 Optical Audio not working



## rocket9244 (Apr 14, 2012)

I have my stereo hooked up to my Coby TV model TFVT4028 with a optical cord but cant get any sound. how do you enable the TV to send the sound to the stereo? 
the Optical cord is lit up red, meaning it is working. thanx
i cant find any settings in the tv menu to enable the optical signal.
the stereo says "Optical" so I know its receiving the signal.


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

I'll start by saying that is a low tier brand with little to no support. I can't find accurate specs or a manual online.

Having said that, have you checked the User Manual?

What is the source you are trying to view/listen to?

In general, digital outputs (ie: optical or coaxial) can only output audio from the internal tuner. Some models will output stereo audio only, regardless of source. 

Also, being "lit up red" does not mean there is actually a signal. It simply means the circuit/port has power.


----------

